
Indian scientist develops world's first vaccine for Zika virus - shekhar101
https://www.good.is/articles/zika-virus-vaccine-brazil-india?mbid=psocial_wired
======
DrScump
"in two weeks it will start pre-clinical trials for the first-ever Zika
vaccine candidate"

Meaning:

it hasn't even _begun_ its _first_ clinical trial.

------
amar-singh
Its a great news for all....Good job by Indian scientists...As it doesn't go
under trials so have to wait for the final report..

